# BBC TV Show Looking for UK Families Who Have Emigrated To Australia



## 12YardProductions

We are looking for UK families who have emigrated to Australia to take part in The National Lottery: 5 Star Family Reunion for BBC One.

5 Star Family Reunion is a game show where eight family members play across the globe in a series of general knowledge rounds in an attempt to win a family reunion holiday and a cash jackpot. Four family members must be UK based while four family members live overseas.

Parents, siblings, aunts, uncles, cousins, in-laws and close family friends can make up the overseas team.

For more info visit BBC Take Part

The closing date for applications is 19th February 2016. Terms and conditions apply.


----------

